# Needing a little career advice



## RuckMonkey (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm sort of in between a rock and a hard place right now. I'm almost done with my MARSOC package and would be attending ASPOC/A&S toward the beginning of the new year. This has been my goal/dream since I've come in. My issue is my command has me slated to attach to a new unit in October and deploy again in the January/February time frame. Normally this wouldn't be a problem at all but the deployment is a year long and ill will have picked up Sgt. pretty soon after getting to Afghanistan. When I get back ill have to much time in grade to go MARSOC. Their looking for Sgt's with less than 6 months in grade. I don't want to miss my chance at the career I've dreamed. If I do deploy I've looked at doing a SDA like Security Forces and maybe trying to get on a FAST team but MARSOC was the goal. I'm really not quite sure which direction I'm going to go. This deployment flipped all my plans upside down. Anyone have a similar experience or any advice to share?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 30, 2013)

I sat on the decision to go to ASPOC too long and was rejected with time in grade limitations. Recently I've learned that time in grade cutoff for E5 has now been extended to two years maximum.

I'm currently on a team as an enabler - I don't dwell on my procrastination daily but I do regret not comming to MARSOC as a CSO.

My advice, follow your dream and enjoy your career to the fullest by way of decision, not circumstance. The Marine Corps and if you so choose SOCOM will get their time from you regardless.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 30, 2013)

There will always be another deployment.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Do what your gut tells you to do.  I'm sure if/when you get to MARSOC you won't be spending all your time sweeping floors, you'll probably deploy. ;)


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2013)

Whatever you choose, don't look back. Don't "Shoulda', coulda', woulda'" yourself. That will eat you from the inside for the rest of your days.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Jul 30, 2013)

I really appreciate the advice on this matter. That's awesome that they extended the E-5 time in grade to 2 years. I haven't heard that yet but if so it's still possible for me. Thank you for sharing your experience as well, it helps


The Hate Ape said:


> I sat on the decision to go to ASPOC too long and was rejected with time in grade limitations. Recently I've learned that time in grade cutoff for E5 has now been extended to two years maximum.
> 
> I'm currently on a team as an enabler - I don't dwell on my procrastination daily but I do regret not comming to MARSOC as a CSO.
> 
> My advice, follow your dream and enjoy your career to the fullest by way of decision, not circumstance. The Marine Corps and if you so choose SOCOM will get their time from you regardless.



I didn't know they extended the time out for E-5 that's great news. I really appreciate the insight as well as to how you regret some of the choices you made, but hey your on a team. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Jul 30, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Do what your gut tells you to do.  I'm sure if/when you get to MARSOC you won't be spending all your time sweeping floors, you'll probably deploy. ;)


I know what my guy it telling me and I'm going to go for it. This definitely wouldn't be my first deployment I just didn't want to look like I was trying to dodge it. Haha your right about that, except I might be sweeping floors...at first


----------



## RuckMonkey (Jul 30, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Whatever you choose, don't look back. Don't "Shoulda', coulda', woulda'" yourself. That will eat you from the inside for the rest of your days.


Roger that. I'm taking that advice to heart.


----------



## HoboHeart (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Ruck, shoot in that package already. Even if you're a little beyond what the time-in-grade limitations are, you wouldn't be the first guy they've made an exception for. They'll either tell you yes (which you'll then shit your pants after realizing you're actually going to selection) or they'll say no, and you can move on with your life. If you're committed, you won't mind making a few enemies along your chain of command in order to get that package in to the right hands; let the MARSOC recruiters and no one else give you the bad news.

You'll definitely miss the boat on this next go round this summer, but there's always the next selection.


----------

